# Vector diagram tools...



## JamesElstone (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi All,

Can anybody recomend a good port that one could create a vector diagram, e.g. dare I say it something like M$ Visio with anchor points?

Have found xfig to date...

Ta,
James


----------



## fonz (Nov 18, 2012)

graphics/inkscape perhaps?

LaTeX + tikz also comes to mind, but the learning curve is rather steep.

Fonz


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 18, 2012)

You can check out graphics/dia.


----------



## JamesElstone (Nov 18, 2012)

Cheers fonz!

Have also just found Dia and sK1, and am just checking in ports now...

Noticed that graphics/sk1libs exists for graphics/uniconvertor, but cannot see sK1 anywhere: Is this due to the state of flux sK1 is in?

Just compiling graphics/dia and graphics/inkscape now. 

James.


----------



## JamesElstone (Nov 18, 2012)

OMG, Dia rocks!

Have you seen the sheets (shapes) it comes with, absolutely awsome!

A very content James.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 18, 2012)

graphics/graphviz

checkout gallery at http://www.graphviz.org/Gallery.php


----------



## idownes (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of graphics/ipe for both vector drawings and pdf presentations.


----------

